# MUST HAVE Documents for arrival at BMQ



## GrahamD (4 Sep 2005)

I'm scheduled to attend basic training in Borden on the 26th of September and I've received my joining instructions and list of required items and documents.

On it it says that one of the documents I must have in my possession upon arrival to Borden is my provincial health card.  My problem is, I don't have a valid one yet.  I changed provinces last year and never got around to putting in an application.  I applied for one via Canada Post as soon as I found out I needed one but there is a huge backlog and I've discovered that it will take a minimum of 3 months to process.

I did a search and this was what I found.  





> Being in the military, my health benefits are covered by a federal budget. My doctor, prescriptions, eyewear and even dental are all covered by a federal \ military budget. My OHIP card was turned over to the military for destruction upon enrollment. Even if I seek civilian medical attention, emergency or otherwise, I present a Blue Cross card and the federal government is billed accordingly.



So my question is, if the card is required merely so it can be destroyed, will the recruiting center remove me from the course when I call them and tell them I likely won't have the card before I leave for Borden?

Yes or no answers would be most appreciated, opinions or guesses won't be very helpful.  I need to get a definitive answer so I know if its OK to call the recruiting center right away, or if I should head over to Vancouver to plead my case in person at the Medical Services Plan office to see if I can get a card issued in time.


----------



## NavComm (4 Sep 2005)

You need your provincial health card while at bmq. If you get sick and have to go to hospital they will take you to the hospital on base. Two of my roommates in bmq had to do this and both needed their provincial health cards. One had a surgery and the other had a shoulder injury.

If you can't get it in time, why not try at least to get the number and then have the card mailed to you in Borden?


----------



## SierraAir (4 Sep 2005)

I'm under 18 so I don't have mine yet, and wont have it until im on course probably. That shouldn't be a problem right?


----------



## NavComm (4 Sep 2005)

My kids both have their own cards. Maybe other provinces do it differently, but in BC everyone has their own  BC medical card.

I would ask your recruiter this. I just know when I was in Borden, those two people needed theirs. I never used mine because I never went to the hospital.


----------



## beach_bum (4 Sep 2005)

Keep in mind that there is a difference between Reg F and PRes!  PRes members are required to have Provincial Health Care cards while Reg F (and PRes on Class B over 180 days) are covered by Blue Cross.


----------



## NavComm (4 Sep 2005)

Beach_bum, right you are! Do reg force recruits on bmq qualify for the Blue Cross or do they have to pass it first?


----------



## beach_bum (4 Sep 2005)

Unless something has changed, they qualify right away.  If they release, they are no longer covered.


----------



## NavComm (4 Sep 2005)

That's excellent. I guess then if the original poster is going reg force he's covered.


----------



## GrahamD (7 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

I am going Reg. Force, and apparently I don't need my provincial health card.  I sent my Girlfriend into the recruiting center yesterday while I was at work, and they told her to tell me not to worry about it.  The package I received was for Naval Reserve, they don't have any Reg Force packages for training at Borden yet.


----------



## alexpb (7 Sep 2005)

I have an old beat up ontario health card. The new ones have your picture on them and expire like every 1-2 years or something. Mine is still the one white one with the red stripe which never expires. It's got pieces missing and could easily be crushed to dust with some force.. Think it will be good enough? The bar code on the back still works!
 8)


----------

